# Me singing "Time to Say Goodbye"



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

This is my first time singing in another language and using a green screen.
I would love to hear your suggestions


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I will try to bring this mess on the first page!
I can't give you any professional advice. But I think you could become a wonderful singer. It's up to you, if you train into classical opera or remain in the easier pop-opera. If you are 13, you still have time to think. I guess you have a music teacher. You need to continue your study. It's about vocal technique and foreign languages phrasing and vocals/consonants pronunciation. 
I enjoyed your little video! So, again keep studying! It's a long way!


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

sabrina said:


> I will try to bring this mess on the first page!
> I can't give you any professional advice. But I think you could become a wonderful singer. It's up to you, if you train into classical opera or remain in the easier pop-opera. If you are 13, you still have time to think. I guess you have a music teacher. You need to continue your study. It's about vocal technique and foreign languages phrasing and vocals/consonants pronunciation.
> I enjoyed your little video! So, again keep studying! It's a long way!


Thank you! After trying different styles of songs for awhile. I decided that I would like to sing classical songs. My teacher is an opera singer. He is in Paris and he is sooooo wonderful! I just made a video of me singing "Porgi Amor". I would love to hear your advice. 
I just recorded "O Mio Babbino Caro" Today. I am very excited. 
Thank you again.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I am happy you chose classical music. You are still very young. Do not force your voice with difficult arias. Your voice will keep growing, and improving. I am sure your teacher knows better what should you do. Are you living in France?
Good luck, and keep on studying. Do you also play piano?


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

sabrina said:


> I am happy you chose classical music. You are still very young. Do not force your voice with difficult arias. Your voice will keep growing, and improving. I am sure your teacher knows better what should you do. Are you living in France?
> Good luck, and keep on studying. Do you also play piano?


Thank you! 
I have read some articles that said: "do not sing opera songs before turns 18 years old". 
My parents and I are concerned about that. There are several classical and opera singers who have told me the same thing as you said: "do not force your voice". 
My teacher said he is very careful with me, he will not let me sing some songs because my voice is not ready. He also teaches me about breathing and how my throat muscles work.
I feel that my voice is not strong enough yet. Is it because of my age or is my breath support is not enough?
I live in Atlanta, Ga. My teacher is in Paris, but we talk almost every day. 
Yes, I do play piano. Thank you for noticing. I practice piano almost every day. I am working on two songs with me playing piano and singing for an audition at the end of this month for a movie.

Thank you again.
I would love to hear your advice.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I just uploaded "O Mio Babbino Caro". My Dad plays Schicchi. 
I hope you like it. 
Thank you!


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I love Puccini, and this is a great aria. You sing it nice, and your acting is wonderful. Again, I am just a friend with no professional training in opera. I only love it:lol:
You are so lucky to have your parents support! Keep working! Your voice will change for sure. It's not only a fact, but it happened to me also. The closest position for me was singing in a choir. My voice improved after I hit 20, and got better after that. 
I believe you should not force/strain your voice. You are too young.
It is important to follow your teacher advice. 
All the best and keep on studying!


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

sabrina said:


> I love Puccini, and this is a great aria. You sing it nice, and your acting is wonderful. Again, I am just a friend with no professional training in opera. I only love it:lol:
> You are so lucky to have your parents support! Keep working! Your voice will change for sure. It's not only a fact, but it happened to me also. The closest position for me was singing in a choir. My voice improved after I hit 20, and got better after that.
> I believe you should not force/strain your voice. You are too young.
> It is important to follow your teacher advice.
> All the best and keep on studying!


Thank you very much!

I was singing C6 notes today, my throat felt sore so I stopped.

Please point out the errors or weaknesses in my singing. That is what I need the most.

Thank you very much.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

arts said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I was singing C6 notes today, my throat felt sore so I stopped.
> 
> ...


I think notes over C 6 are difficult to sing at your age. Please don't force it. Ask your teacher, but I think you should limit the very high notes at this stage. You might end up as a mezzo, but it's a bit early to say this.
It is very difficult for me to tell you the errors or weakness points. I keep remembering you are only 13. I can't and should not compare you with already established old enough voices.
As far as I know, you need to know how tho use your diaphragm and mouth/throat muscles. That would give you power, and beautiful unstrained notes.
From my point of view you, you are on the right track. For more things, professionals should step in.
I am sorry, but my knowledge in this field is limited.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hey, Arts! You know I've been responding to your vids from the beginning and while I say, 'kill the green screen!'...I am also saying that your singing has improved greatly and I am happy about that and wish you the best in your singing. Obviously, you've got lots of work to do and I sincerely wish you would forget about the video stuff for now and really just sing, sing, sing, sing, sing....sing so much that you almost begin to get sick of it and then sing some more...I'm sure you've got a teacher but don't ever forget that your main teacher is always going to be experience and you can't achieve that without just doing it. You're coming across a lot more naturally than in your other videos but I think there is still some authenticity to you that is missing from your performance that will certainly come out if you just keep at it and stay in good habits. Thanks for sharing with us and again, I truly wish you the best in your singing and endeavors.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

sabrina said:


> I think notes over C 6 are difficult to sing at your age. Please don't force it. Ask your teacher, but I think you should limit the very high notes at this stage. You might end up as a mezzo, but it's a bit early to say this.
> It is very difficult for me to tell you the errors or weakness points. I keep remembering you are only 13. I can't and should not compare you with already established old enough voices.
> As far as I know, you need to know how tho use your diaphragm and mouth/throat muscles. That would give you power, and beautiful unstrained notes.
> From my point of view you, you are on the right track. For more things, professionals should step in.
> I am sorry, but my knowledge in this field is limited.


I am working on my breathing techniques with different exercises. My teacher is teaching me how to use my mouth/throat muscles. It's not easy to feel them.  I think the highest note for me now is C6. 
I just uploaded my next song "Nella Fantasia". I felt comfortable singing this song.

Thank you again.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Hey, Arts! You know I've been responding to your vids from the beginning and while I say, 'kill the green screen!'...I am also saying that your singing has improved greatly and I am happy about that and wish you the best in your singing. Obviously, you've got lots of work to do and I sincerely wish you would forget about the video stuff for now and really just sing, sing, sing, sing, sing....sing so much that you almost begin to get sick of it and then sing some more...I'm sure you've got a teacher but don't ever forget that your main teacher is always going to be experience and you can't achieve that without just doing it. You're coming across a lot more naturally than in your other videos but I think there is still some authenticity to you that is missing from your performance that will certainly come out if you just keep at it and stay in good habits. Thanks for sharing with us and again, I truly wish you the best in your singing and endeavors.


I want to be an actress. That is why I spend time on my YT videos. My teacher is an ex-opera singer. 
I have been reading your comments for a long time. Thank you so much! i appreciate it. 
I think I need to learn how to act more naturally.  
I uploaded my new video "Nella Fantasia". Let me you what you think please.

Have a nice night.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I couldn't resist using my ELF look for this Fantasy song.

Many people have asked me why my YT channel name is "NaraLeeTheElf".
Finally I can show you my ELF side in this video, "Nella Fantasia" by Sarah Brightman.
Thank you!


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I loved this video! Your acting is wonderful! I like the airy feeling that results, not only from acting but also from singing. 
I tried to listen carefully. Your higher notes are more "operatic" when compared to the lower register. I think you should focus more on lower notes. Sounds weird, but a fuller, rounder, lower voice is great for a soprano. 
Again, you are young, and if you keep working you may get wonderful results. It's a long way. You can't achieve this over night.
I don't know how much time you spend doing the videos...
Try to find videos on youtube with Pavarotti when he was young (still much older than you). His voice was pop-like, just better than average pop singers. I don't know how much he worked but it was amazing how he managed to change/upgrade his voice.
Acting is essential for opera singers, but it's quite different if you want to be an actress!
Keep working, singing! Do not spread your activities too much! You still have to go to school.
Do videos only if you do not spend a lot of time with this!
These are just my ideas, it's up to you what you do!

PS: I just watched your Moon light sonata! I loved it! When did you start playing piano? You look so beautiful, a little on the mature side, but very beautiful! Is this your piano? It would be great! You are very talented!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

arts said:


> I want to be an actress. That is why I spend time on my YT videos. My teacher is an ex-opera singer.
> I have been reading your comments for a long time. Thank you so much! i appreciate it.
> I think I need to learn how to act more naturally.
> I uploaded my new video "Nella Fantasia". Let me you what you think please.
> ...


Same to you but remember,...don't 'act' naturally,...just be.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

sabrina said:


> I loved this video! Your acting is wonderful! I like the airy feeling that results, not only from acting but also from singing.
> I tried to listen carefully. Your higher notes are more "operatic" when compared to the lower register. I think you should focus more on lower notes. Sounds weird, but a fuller, rounder, lower voice is great for a soprano.
> Again, you are young, and if you keep working you may get wonderful results. It's a long way. You can't achieve this over night.
> I don't know how much time you spend doing the videos...
> ...


My teacher said my low notes are a little airy. He gave me some drills to work on the low notes. I love Pavarotti opera songs.
My mom films and edits all my videos. She will have all the props ready and have the theme all planned, then we start to shoot. Shooting usually doesn't take much time. The editing does take a lot time. But mom does that. Thank you for liking my piano video of "Moonlight". I have been playing piano for about 4 years. I also dance, do gymnastics and martial arts too. I am home schooled, so I can organize my daily schedule to fit in music, piano and acting with my regular classes.


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

Your voice is so wonderful! I can't believe it. I don't know nothing about voice, I just listen and sounds great. 
Your voice is really high and sweet. That's a miracle for your age.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Hesoos said:


> Your voice is so wonderful! I can't believe it. I don't know nothing about voice, I just listen and sounds great.
> Your voice is really high and sweet. That's a miracle for your age.


Thank you so much!


----------

